# Images of DRGW RPO 64



## jwrose (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm looking to make a 1:22.5 kitbash of DRGW RPO #64 using a Bachmann Baggage and Combine (yes, it won't be properly sized, I'm adding it to my string of LGB cars), and I was wondering if anyone has any photos or models of RPO 64 in the pullman green scheme, in particular the RPO side of the car with the extra window between the end of the car and the RPO door.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

While I don't happen to have any readily available pictures of RPO #64, I do have this:










It's two LGB 3081's cut in half to sort of make an RPO. So not exactly what you're looking for since you're using Bachmann cars. But maybe it will help a little.

I also found this post here that shows construction of #62 and #64:
RPO Builds

And I found this nice photo of #64 (on the extra window side) in it's current paint scheme.
D & S #64

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/119633/afv/topic/Default.aspx
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/119633/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## jwrose (Dec 1, 2011)

Many thanks! I've been intrigued between your kitbash, and the other two links you exactly provided, which got me to thinking about this idea (I already have a decent little consist of LGB pass cars in gold, but I felt a pullman green RPO would be fitting) 

My main question was how the D&RGW lettering was going to fit with the extra window, but I found a photo of a combine at Knott's Berry Farm that was repainted in Pullman Green, and I think I see how it would fit - right below the extra window. 

Now to just get the time to start work. Haha.


----------



## jaycosnett (Jan 4, 2008)

This is RPO #66, but it's a nice image nonetheless! 

http://eriksenphoto.smugmug.com/Trains/DRGW/1940s-Original-35mm-slides/10848226_q3gK9c#!i=1215051776&k=nVqtkWm&lb=1&s=A


----------



## jaycosnett (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's another, this time of #61:










From the awesome Denver Public Library, an amazing resource!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
I had Shawmut Car Shops make me one out of an LGB combine. See photo on his site: 
http://shawmutcarshops.com/?page_id=9 
I really like the car, even though it is not totally accurate. It looks great in the train.


----------

